# Weinaux Fest~Toga Party!



## winegoddess76 (Jul 17, 2008)

Toga, Toga, Toga! Come dressed for the best wine stain competition in your perfect wine drinking atire! Call 800-558-WINE for more info or visit www.chateauauxarc.com


----------

